# ZT Affinity vs Dell



## beeguy

Hey everyone,

    I hope all is doing well. I am caught between these two computers, and I don't know which one to choose. Has anyone here dealt with ZT systems before, and if so, was it a good experience, or a frustrating one? Are Dell components trustworthy? Here are the stats:

ZT Affinity 7351 MA Desktop

An award-winning American manufacturer, ZT Systems is celebrating 15 years building high quality PCs right here in the USA.  All ZT computers feature Lifetime 24x7 Toll Free Technical Support.

Processor & Memory:

AMD Phenom™ II X4 Processor 955 (3.2GHz) 
AMD 760G / SB710 chipset 
8GB DDR3 SDRAM memory (16GB Max, 4 DIMMS)
Drives:

1.5TB (7,200RPM) SATA Hard Drive 
22x max DVD±RW optical drive 
Front panel 19-in-1 multimedia card reader
Graphics & Video:

Integrated ATI Radeon™ HD 3000 graphics 
Communications:

10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN
Audio:

8-channel capable audio with Jack Sensing
Keyboard & Mouse:

ZT Desktop Keyboard  
ZT Optical Mouse
Expandability (total bays):

2 x 5.25" external (1 occupied) 
2 x 3.5" external (1 occupied) 
4 x 3.5" internal (1 occupied) 
1 x PCIe x16 
1 x PCIe x1 
2 x PCI
Ports and Slots:

1x HDMI port 
1x DVI-D port 
1x VGA port (15-pin) 
1x eSATA port  
6 x USB 2.0 
2 x PS/2 connectors  
1x 6-in-1 audio port 
RJ-45 (LAN)
Operating System & Software: 

Microsoft® Windows 7 Premium - 64 bit 
Symantec Norton Internet Security 2009 (90-day trial)
Additional Information:

CPU Dimensions: 14.25" H x 7.2" W x 16.5" D 
CPU weight (approximate): 25 lbs. 
Power Supply: 300W ATX 
Hardware Warranty: 2-year limited hardware parts and labor from date of purchase 
Lifetime 24/7 toll-free phone support 
Email and fax support from 9am-6pm EST  
For information, visit www.ztsystems.com/support

VERSUS
Dell Inspiron Desktop 1560-4000 nbk

What's Included
Dell Inspiron Desktop with Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor
Power cord
USB keyboard, Dell USB optical mouse
Software: Microsoft Works and more
Owner's manual
Product Features
Intel® Core™2 Duo processor E7500
Features 2 processing cores, 1066MHz system bus, 3MB cache and 2.93GHz processor speed per core. 
Intel® Advanced Smart Cache technology
Minimizes wait times by allocating more access to frequently used data to the processing core that needs it most. 
8GB DDR3 SDRAM
For multitasking power. 
Multiformat DVD±RW/CD-RW drive
To create custom DVDs and CDs. 
1TB Serial ATA hard drive (7200 rpm) 
Offers fast read/write times and plenty of storage. 
Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X4500HD
For improved graphics performance. 7.1-channel audio support. 
Built-in 19-in-1 digital media reader
Supports Secure Digital, miniSD, microSD, Secure Digital High Capacity, MultiMediaCard, Reduced-Size MultiMediaCard (RS-MMC), MultiMediaCard Plus, RD MultiMediaCard Plus and MultiMediaCard Micro formats. 
Also supports Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, Memory Stick Duo, Memory Stick PRO Duo, Memory Stick Micro, CompactFlash I/II, SmartMedia, xD-Picture Card and Microdrive formats. 
6 high-speed USB 2.0 ports
For fast digital data transfer and easy peripheral connectivity. 
Dell 1525N Wireless-N mini card (802.11b/g/n)
Wirelessly connects you to the Internet. 
Built-in 10/100/1000 Ethernet LAN
For easy connection to the Internet. 
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition 64-bit operating system preinstalled
Provides a stable platform from which to launch games, programs and other applications. 
Software package included
With Microsoft Works and more. 
Intel, Pentium, Celeron, Centrino, Core, Viiv, Intel Inside and the Intel Inside logo are trademarks or registered trademarks of Intel Corporation or its subsidiaries in the United States and other countries.

Thanks in advance for your opinions and guidance. The ZT is going for 699 and the Dell is going for 599.99.


----------



## Flaring Afro

What country are you from? I'm from the states and never heard of ZT. Also, Dell isn't very good. One of the lowest (if not the) of the big time manufacturers.


----------



## beeguy

I am from California, and ZT Systems is a U.S company, I guess for more than 15 years. Thanks for the advice. Any comments about the ZT system? How did the specs compare to other models around that price range?  

Thanks again


----------



## PhantomSixes

I've heard of ZT Systems and I've lived in the US for a little under 5 years. ZT mainly distributes computers through major US chain bulk centers (Sam's Club, Costco's, BJs, etc...) I used to own a ZT computer and the tech support is top-notch, they even insure the PC and shipping and all that good crap works for the entire life of the computer...I never had any issues with them...but on the opposite side I've had a million issues with Dell. Dell sucks. Plain and simple, go with ZT over Dell. 

Another addition, Dell outsourced to India, ZT still has ALL american tech support crew, so you can actually understand them.


----------



## karlhungus

*Just bought it from Costco*

I just bought the 7351Ma from Costco for $700, and it rocks.  It's a quad processor that blows the Dell away, no worries.  For the price you really can't beat this one. There are really no worries with this system, it has plenty of space and upgrades are quite easy with the spaceous interior.  I just upgraded it with a 500w power supply and 1gb ATI Radeon 4670 video card, and it flies.  (But it is great even as it comes from factory; no problems or complaints.) Check out the review for what is basically the model previous to this one (the 7334a) on CNET.com, (the 7334a has the 745 processor and Vista, instead of 755 and Windows 7 as this model does; but even that model beats all similar price-range models in benchmark speed tests, as the review shows.) Mine came with an MSI motherboard, others I have heard may come with ASUS; both are great boards, no worries.  You get the instruction manual for the motherboard as well, which is a plus.  I am very happy with this purchase. 

It will smoke the Dell in speed, obviously; and it doesn't come with all the junk installed either, it has only two trial programs packed in, Norton and Microsoft Office 2007, and they are not even installed!

Finally, you can't beat Costco's purchase support, and ZT themselves have a 24/7 tech line and you get 2 year coverage for free.

Cheers!


----------

